# Email Address for Adria UK



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone have the email address for Adria UK. I have the postal address but I recall seeing the email address for the boss - I Slovenian lady, I believe. I want to register a complaint against one of their dealers. Perhaps someone can advise


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Adria Email*

Hi Bacchus, they dont seem to want to correspond with their customers, good or bad points, have you tried sending them a fax, the numbers on the back of the service hand book not sure if you can do it through Internet Explorer or one of the windows programmes. best of luck


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

One of the problems is that I don't have a handbook - but I do have a postal address


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Adria Email*

Adria Concessionaires Ltd - Fax 0870 7740006 or 07 for phone - hope it helps


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Adria*

Hi

Does the Slovenian lady you mention actually work from the UK though, or from Slovenia?

Russell


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Maybe you could have a word with these people at Club Adria. They are very helpful and sometimes post on this site.

www.clubadria.co.uk


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

You could try these....

[email protected]

...however everytime I've asked them a question, I get a standard response saying "please speak to one of our dealers". *Very* bad customer service in my opinion.

also, stick in a report on the "Company Reports" section of this site if you have a useful review of your dealer.


----------



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Bacchus

I would send a letter if i were you,yes the managing director is slovenian but she speaks good English and will take your coments seriously.But remember that they will not get involved with a dispute thats up to you and the dealer.It maybe useful to contact trading standards if you are unhappy with the service from your dealer. If they are not meeting your expectations.Sorry its proberly not what you want to here,i hope that you get your problems sorted out without any cost and that it doesn't take any longer in waiting.

Good luck


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you for your advice. This is a civil law matter rather than a criminal issue and is therefore not one that would be dealt with by Trading Standards. Before I take the dealer to the County Court I need to demostrate that I have made an attempt at arbitration and I was hoping that Adria would be able to do this. 

Anyway I have given the dealer a few more days to respond to my offer of alternative dispute resolution. If Adria are not going to be helpful then any formal action will further dent what appears already to be a rather poor reputation as I will give the issue maximum publicity

I deeply regret having ever considered buying an Adria


----------

